# Hanging circ needle holder to make



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

This is made of duck cloth and looks pretty easy to make. Fabric pen to write in the sizes and Velcro to attach to a dowel rod. Two hooks in craft's room wall to hold dowel rod on wall. 

Easy access to your circs and easy to keep them put away also. It will hold several of the same size easily. 

I think I'm gonna try it.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

That really does look handy! 

There was a thread on Ravelry a while back where people were posting pictures of the things they keep their circulars in. One person had some kinda sorta something that she bought at Gander Mountain. It wasn't made for circulars but it sure looked like just the ticket. I have been looking for that thread but can't seem to find it. No surprise there. I often find Ravelry hard to navigate and have the sneaking suspicion there is a whole lot going on there of which I am unaware. LOL!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh! I did a search and found this. Was it a worm binder? 

I like this even better and I wouldn't have to sew anything! They are pretty cheap and you can get extra pages as you need them. 









I know what you mean about Ravelry! I just saw someone post that they bought destash yarn there. I didn't even notice people sold stuff there!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

By George, I think you've got it! That's the same sort of things that I saw. 

I might have to take a trip a Gander tomorrow!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I use the worm binders and love them for Dpn's, circs, and odds and ends.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm just an old stick in the mud, as I keep my circs and DP's, in the original packaging. I have "several" gallon sized zip lock bags that I then put the packaging in. Eack bag has a type of needle. Dp's from 000 to 4 in one, then 5's and up in another. Do the same with the circs. Lace super pointy ones in one, and the others take up 2 other bags according to sizes...

I really do like that hanging thing though....my issue is I could see my cats liking it alot too, all those dangly bits sticking out...they would think I had it jst for their amusement.
Of course they think everything I have is for their amusement, so what else is new?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I would keep them in the original packages if I had them. A few weeks ago I bought some used Addi Turbos from someone on Ravelry. The pricing was just too wonderful to pass up and I wanted to try some.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I too mostly stick to the original packaging, especially if it's a set. I really like the hanger one though. I wonder if something like that would sell well on eBay or Etsy. Bet it would!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Pearl B said:


> I too mostly stick to the original packaging, especially if it's a set. I really like the hanger one though. I wonder if something like that would sell well on eBay or Etsy. Bet it would!


I kinda like the hanging one too, because I am bad about putting things away. LOL. If I just have to loop it thru something hanging on my wall, well, that's quick and easy. 

I don't have a good space to organize in, just a corner in the TV room to throw my stuff so things get buried very easily.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I used to have a binder with pencil pockets. I kept 0, 3, 6 in the first, 1, 4, 7 in the second, and so on. Worked fine. Now, I use a Circular Solution. My circulars do not get kinked, they are ready when I am. I keep them hung up in the same place in my closet and can always find them. My DP are in roll ups, which I&#8217;ve made myself.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

KansasFarmgirl said:


> I kinda like the hanging one too, because I am bad about putting things away. LOL. If I just have to loop it thru something hanging on my wall, well, that's quick and easy.
> 
> I don't have a good space to organize in, just a corner in the TV room to throw my stuff so things get buried very easily.


My place for most often used and too big to put anywhere else needles


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I&#8217;ve done that, too, Pearl B. I have too many now, must have an organization tool.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I have been wanting to sew one of those for years now! My poor circs are stuffed in a huge ziplock, like one big bird's nest. I have to untanble them every time I go to use them. I am such a horrible procrastinator!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I started out with one of those but as my needle collection grew- oh the CHAOS that ensued. and I CANNOT abide chaos. :nono: Makes me crazy(er). 

So I invested in Grace's Cases. Grace is an awesome seamstress and organizer on etsy and ravelry. 

Someone as talented as our own BlueberryChick could do this as well. 

this is one of the "pages" from her binder made to corral circular needles. You tuck the circular needles inside- and can put in several sets in any one pocket. I mark the pockets with the size.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WIHH - those are so pretty!!! I'll bet BBC could make those for sure!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I know she could. 

Grace will do custom orders with material you provide and specifications for your particular needles. 

Since I had no idea what specific "pockets" I needed or what lengths I would finally settle on, etc, I kind of jumped in and ordered mine before I knew what I needed. Imagine that. 

So I have a "deluxe" snowflake print case with pages for interchangeable tips and circulars, and removeable pages and zipper pouches and stops and assorted stuff, and I also picked up someone's destash "mini" case for a couple of circulars and one set of interchangeables, I also have another "snowflake" case for dpns. 

I realize now that I could condense everything quite a bit into one binder- but....then I would HAVE to order a NEW binder specific to my needles. :grin: Oh the madness!

(I just stuck bits of masking tape with needle sizes but there are much better ways of marking the pockets. These are old photos and I no longer have tape in there!)


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I think I would like the first one best, the hanging circular needle holder.

Looks like it would keep them relaxed, and I don't like them kinked in a circle. 

I should make one of these for my niece, she uses circulars exclusively.

Probably one for myself too. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I just love how orderly those cases are. I cannot imagine how huge a binder you would have to have to store ALL of your needles! You could get a dog with a pack to carry it for you. I can just see you giving a demonstration at a Fiber Festival. "This is my Needle Service Dog, Roving. No, not Rover. Roving."


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Island of Blueb said:


> I think I would like the first one best, the hanging circular needle holder.
> 
> Looks like it would keep them relaxed, and I don't like them kinked in a circle.
> 
> ...


Here's the link if you want to purchase one. $23.00. It looks like it might be easy to make one too tho. I liked that it would allow the needles to relax also. But I like the binders that WIHH posted too. My stuff is a mess right now... 

http://www.patternworks.com/product...001b2166becc&gclid=CJWNoJ2ahcECFe0-MgodqBQABg


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I have one of those old macrame plant hangers, and in it is a wire basket i got at the dollar store. In that is a bunch of yarn I want to knit. 

I stick my circs in the outside of the mesh that holds the basket - in the macrame. 

it's not particularly 'organized' but they are readily accessible!


----------

